# Galante Style Violin Concertos?



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Do they exist? Who comes to mind when you think of Galante style/Early Classical Violin Concertos? I know Cello Concertos were big in this time.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> Do they exist? Who comes to mind when you think of Galante style/Early Classical Violin Concertos? I know Cello Concertos were big in this time.


You do? Which ones are they?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

CPE Bach and Boccherini made them.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Ah, CPE. I don't classify Boccherini as 'Gallant'. More like the Italian/Spanish version of Classical. Any contradicting opinions bedamned.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The various Stamitzes and Bendas, Viotti, Chevalier de St.Georges, Leclair, Tartini, C.F. Abel, Roman, J. Agrell, Haydn (good ones) and Dittersdorf are among the mid/late 18th century composers of violin concerti that come to mind. Whether they really all wrote in a style galant I can´t tell.

There are tons of more, especially Bohemian/German/Austrian, lesser known composers from that period too. Also French and Italian.

There´s a short article here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galante_music


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The Mannheim bunch did not do Gallant, or galant, or Galante. That includes CPE. JC was the famous Gallant London) Bach.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

The galante style is like a fun-loving but shy nephew stuck between two obese relatives. Squeezed out by both of them who both think they need more room on the couch and he gets shyer by the minute. One day one of them will eat him thinking he was a cucumber sandwich and no one will be sure he ever existed. This metaphor was brought to you by «stupid ideas I just thought of» and the letter G.

That wiki page said it ran from the 1720s to 1770s but it was already being called the galante style in 1721 by an enterprising journalist. It sounds a lot like many of the short lived art movements of the 20th century that someone thinks of a great name for but doesn't turn out to be as much of a movement as they expected.

Anyway Maddalena Laura Sirmen is another, not-quite-galante, composer of the time, there's at least one CD of her violin concertos about.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Any links to recommended recordings? Of a cd cover.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

This is the only one i've heard, seems to be a CD of her string quartets about, few other releases.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> The Mannheim bunch did not do Gallant, or galant, or Galante. That includes CPE. JC was the famous Gallant London) Bach.


I´ve only got the faintest of ideas in this matter, but Johann Stamitz is called greatly galant here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galant

I´m sure this subject contains immense and delightful possibilities for confusion in general ...


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Stamitz, Benda, Spohr, Viotti, St. Georges, Dittersdorf, etc. All these guys recorded for Naxos...back in the day, and now.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

There's a Viola Concerto for Stamitz. I don't see a Violin Concerto.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

joen_cph said:


> I´ve only got the faintest of ideas in this matter, but Johann Stamitz is called greatly galant here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galant
> 
> I´m sure this subject contains immense and delightful possibilities for confusion in general ...


Yeah; must be Wiki got confused.


----------



## BaronAlstromer (Apr 13, 2013)

Swedish composer Johan Helmich Roman composed a couple of violin concertos.


----------

